
Ask HN: What happened to DuckDuckGo? - cryptography
No results found across range of queries. DId they nuke their database?
======
eindiran
I am able to run searches currently - all queries I have tried have returned
results as expected. Perhaps the network outage is over.

------
teeray
Appears to be down as of this writing. All queries return no results, though
autocomplete appears unaffected. No messaging on Twitter yet.

Is anyone aware of a status page?

Update: It's apparently a network outage:
[https://twitter.com/DuckDuckGo/status/1017095240581308417](https://twitter.com/DuckDuckGo/status/1017095240581308417)

~~~
css
Looks like it's back:
[https://twitter.com/DuckDuckGo/status/1017101120597045249](https://twitter.com/DuckDuckGo/status/1017101120597045249)

------
singularity2001
The autocomplete in general is abyssmal.

------
dredmorbius
Seems to have been a temporary glitch.

------
jolmg
> DId they nuke their database?

As I understand it, they don't crawl the web and manage their own database of
websites. They use Yahoo! for all their searches.

~~~
jolmg
Is there any reason for the downvotes on my post and the people who replied? I
don't think being wrong means my post or its replies are inappropriate.

